# pinging sound in engine of murano 2008



## deoncilliers (Dec 5, 2011)

My murano has a pinging sound in the engine when accelarating.This has happened since new spark plugs have been fitted. Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you gap them correctly or check to make sure they were gapped?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are the spark plugs the correct one's for the engine?


----------

